

Things I Have Learned In 45 Years of Life, by Loren Feldman - InfinityX0
http://www.lorenfeldman.com/things-i-have-learned/

======
Muzza
> The smartest woman is way smarter than the smartest man.

> Coke is in fact better than Pepsi.

No no no.

